# regards from mexico



## heimdall619 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am heimdall of mexico, am breeding and selling of bettas of all the varieties, wait to be able to help in this forum. Regards


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Glad to have you aboard. Show us some pics of your bettas.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

welcome to the site...and what part of mexico are you from


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome to the site!  can you show us pics of your bettas?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

We look forward to hear about the bettas that you have. While this is not technically the forum to sell them in but we do look forward to seeing pictures of them and members can contact you to see about any they may be interested in and see if they are interested in doing any dealing with you. What are the dealings with importing them from Mexico like? I do know there are some regulations bringing them in from Thailand that complicate things and make it necessary to use a transshipper and am wondering if you use transshippers to do business here.

Rose


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to the site!!!!!! Hope you put up some pics of your Betta's!


----------

